# Zum 1. Mal Linux/ Ubuntu



## Falco (8. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute 

Ich verfüge über ein Leptop den ich letztens für 20 Euro auf Ebay gekauft habe und der läuft mir mit Windows 7 zu langsam. 

Er hat einen Intel Dual Core mit 2Ghz mit integrierter Grafik , 2GB Ram und eine 120GB SSD. 

Genutzt wird er für Office, Netflix und YouTube. 

Würde Linux ihn beschleunigen? Die Videos brauchen manchmal sehr lange bis sie geladen sind und teils ruckelt das Bild auf HD. Habe schon mehrer Explorer probiert...

Habe Linux noch nie gehabt und habe deshalb überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das installiere und welches Linux ich am besten nehmen sollte.


Vg


----------



## SimonG (8. Juni 2018)

Einfach ausprobieren. Es ist nicht schwer und du kannst eigentlich nix kaputt machen. Ob es besser/schneller ist als Windows 7 kann ich aber nicht garantieren.

Bei nur 2GB RAM würde ich eine schlanke Distribution empfehlen (Lubuntu oder Xubuntu). Mit Rufus kannst einen Boost-USB Stick aus einem ISO erstellen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Juni 2018)

Hatte mal Linux Mint auf nem Netbook. Lief ganz ordentlich, auch wenn es erst mal etwas ungewohnt ist ^^


----------



## Gimmick (8. Juni 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Würde Linux ihn beschleunigen? Die Videos brauchen manchmal sehr lange bis sie geladen sind und teils ruckelt das Bild auf HD. Habe schon mehrer Explorer probiert...
> 
> Habe Linux noch nie gehabt und habe deshalb überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das installiere und welches Linux ich am besten nehmen sollte.
> 
> ...



Unwahrscheinlich. Wenn Hardwaredecoding unterstützt wird, wird das unter Windows auch laufen.
Wenn YT Videos ruckeln könntest mal schauen, ob VP9 genutzt wird und evtl. H264 erzwingen, das braucht weniger Leistung zum Decodieren.


----------



## Falco (8. Juni 2018)

Gimmick: wo kann man das mit dem VP9 / H264 einstellen, ich kenne mich damit nicht aus sorry...


----------



## Gimmick (8. Juni 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Gimmick: wo kann man das mit dem VP9 / H264 einstellen, ich kenne mich damit nicht aus sorry...



Welcher Codec benutzt wird steht bei Rechtsklick auf Video -> Statistiken für Nerds -> Codec.

Wenn da VP9 stehen sollte:

about:config in Firefox eingeben und _"media.webm.enabled_" auf "false" ändern. (Hab ich auch nur ergoogled ).


----------



## Arkintosz (9. Juni 2018)

Wenn es langsam ist, ist wahrscheinlich der RAM knapp, wie bereits halbwegs erwähnt wurde. Ich würde auch Lubuntu empfehlen, weil es ziemlich wenig RAM verbraucht(Es sollte normalerweise mit Firefox, ein paar Tabs und Youtube ca. 1GiB verbraten, somit wäre dann noch 1GiB frei, um mit der Zeit mit gepufferten Videodaten usw. vollzulaufen.

Es ist sehr sinnvoll, dass Du hier nachfragst, weil Du Dir unsicher bist. Du brauchst aber keine Angst haben, weil man weniger einstellen muss, als wenn man Windows installiert. Hier ist eigentlich alles erklärt: Lubuntu Installation - Youtube Du musst einfach nur Deutsch statt Englisch auswählen.

Und das iso-Image vorher auf eine DVD brennen(falls Laufwerk vorhanden) oder mit Rufus auf einen USB-Stick schreiben(würde die "dd-Methode" empfehlen, die man irgendwo bei Rufus vor dem Kopiervorgang auswählen kann). Dann einstecken und beim Bios-Post-Bildschirm die Taste drücken, um ins Menü zur Auswahl des Bootmediums wählen. Da würde ich auch empfehlen, nicht den Eintrag mit "UEFI:" zu benutzen, falls er existiert, sondern den ohne. 
Der Rest ist selbsterklärend, bzw. wird im Youtube-Video gezeigt - vor der Installation Daten sichern und dann über die gesamte Festplatte installieren.

Der einzige Nachteil von Lubuntu ist, dass es teilweise stark auf Performance getrimmte Nicht-Standard-Programme benutzt, die ein wenig nerven können. Deshalb könnte es sinnvoll sein, mindestens gedit, libreoffice, vlc, gnome-calculator usw. zu installieren, damit es wenigstens ein bisschen Komfort hat. Denn wenn man aus Hardwareschwäche nicht mal Libreoffice benutzen kann, muss man schon verdammt verzweifelt sein. Das sind aber Schritte, die Du beispielsweise auf Ubuntuusers nachlesen oder bei Rückfragen auch hier oder in anderen Foren/IRC-Channels usw. erfragen kannst.


----------



## fotoman (9. Juni 2018)

Wird mal intessant, ob insb. die Videos mit Linux wirklich problemloser/ruckelfreier laufen. Für mich ist eher die HW (fehlende CPU-Leistung gepaart mit fehlender HW-Dekodierung) der Grund und nicht das Ram. Mein Win 10 Tablet mit 2 GB läuft jedenfalls vollkommen problemlos, auch beim Surfen und mit Videos. Aber halt nur so lagne, bis die Videos per CPU dekodiert werden sollen weil der HW-Dekoder der Bay Trail Atom-CPU das Format nicht unterstützt.

Aber gut, man muss bei Windows auf solchen Rechnern halt ein paar Dinge abschalten, die es bei Linux garnicht erst gibt, um damit brauchbar arbeiten zu können. Von daher könnte Linux die bessere Lösung sein.

Falls der Laptop von USB-Stick booten kann, könnte man Linux auch einfach auf einen performanten USB-Stick installieren und testen.


----------



## Falco (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ich habe mal ein paar Test's gemacht.
Der RAM ist nicht ausgelastet, es liegt an der CPU.
Unter dem Microsoft Internet Explorer läuft es flüssiger als bei Firerfox. ( obwohl ich bei Firefox das VP9 ausgestellt habe)



Firefox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Internet Explorer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkintosz (9. Juni 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Der RAM ist nicht ausgelastet, es liegt an der CPU.



Was für ein Dualcore ist es denn? Das hätte ich jedenfalls nicht erwartet. Ich dachte, dass Du vielleicht einen Core 2 Duo haben könntest - immerhin ist ja schon eine SSD im Notebook. So extrem langsam sollte der eigentlich nicht sein.
Natürlich würde die generelle CPU-Beanspruchung mit Linux auch in den meisten Programmen sinken, aber ob es beim Abspielen von Youtube-Videos so große Unterschiede gibt, bezweifle ich dann auch.


----------



## Falco (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo es ist ein Acer Aspire 5710z.
Die SSD habe ich nachgerüstet. 

Hardware:

Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 2GHz
2GB DDR2 532MHz
Mobile Intel 945 Express Grafikkarte
120GB Samsung Evo SSD


----------



## Gimmick (9. Juni 2018)

Internetsuche hat bei mir ergeben, dass der GM 945 Grafikchip keine Hardwaredecodierung von h264 unterstützt.
Da kann man dann wenig machen, als sich den Browser rauszusuchen, der da am besten mit klar kommt. Unter lInux gibts auch nur die üblichen Browser. 

Das einzige, was unter Win evtl. noch kommen könnte wäre, dass Dir der Virenscanner reinpfuscht oder irgendwelche Updater u.Ä. die Leistung versauen. Das passiert unter Linux nicht.


----------



## fotoman (9. Juni 2018)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Natürlich würde die generelle CPU-Beanspruchung mit Linux auch in den meisten Programmen sinken,


Woher kommt denn das Gerücht? Da schaltete man den Live-Virenscanner und den Indexingdienst unter Windows ab und konfiguriert zur Not noch Win7 so, dass es Updates nicht automatisch lädt, und schon ist die Grundlast unter Windows genauso bei 0-2% wie bei Linux.

Die Compiler unterscheiden sich bei den Systemen auch nicht grundlegend. Ob der Browser oder der Videcodec nun mit GCC, LLVM, VisualC oder gar dem Intel-Comiler übersetzt wird, macht nur in Ausnahefällen einen signifikanten Unterschied.

Aber am Ende ist es alles hier nur Spekulation, da her wohl niemand einen vergleichbaren Laptop mit einem aktuellem Linux getestet hat. Einfach Linux auf einen  USB-Stick kopieren, booten und testen, wie gut der Browser zusamen mit dem Grafiktreiber unter Linux mit den gewünschten Videos umgehen kann. U.U. muss man halt den ein oder anderen Browser über die Paketverwaltung nachinstallieren. Von USB-Stick ist das ganze zum Testen auch erst einmal schnell genug, von DVD wird es zur Geduldsprobe, bis der Browser mal läuft.

Ich kann bei so alter Hardware allerdings nur raten, nicht gleich mit dem Test von Energiesparoptionen anzufangen. Mein Netbook aus 2009 (Atom Z520 mit GMA500 und 2 GB Ram) hat regelmäßig das Dateisystem des USB-Sticks zerschossen, wenn ich als Versehen das Display zugeklappt habe.

Für mich bleibt da nur die Frage, ob ein so alter Laptop überhaupt von USB-Stick bootet. Meinem PC aus 2007 musste ich das erst einmal per BIOS-Update beibringen.


----------



## Falco (9. Juni 2018)

Ich probiere das demnächst mal aus und werde euch mal berichten


----------



## FetterKasten (9. Juni 2018)

Wenn der Laptop keine SSD hat, dann könntest du Ubuntu auf einem USB-Stick installieren und davon booten.
Sollte wieder viel schneller laufen


----------



## Arkintosz (10. Juni 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn das Gerücht? Da schaltete man den Live-Virenscanner und den Indexingdienst unter Windows ab und konfiguriert zur Not noch Win7 so, dass es Updates nicht automatisch lädt, und schon ist die Grundlast unter Windows genauso bei 0-2% wie bei Linux.


Ich stimme ja grundlegend zu, dass sich Windows 7 sicherlich auch ressourcenschonend konfigurieren lässt, aber auf Linux gibt es durchaus Oberflächen, die das schon im Standardzustand deutlich überbieten. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass der Kernel hauptsächlich auf Servern und eingebetteten Systemen läuft und deshalb sehr stark auf Performance/Watt getrimmt wurde - bei einem fetten Rechenzentrum macht 1% mehr oder weniger Auslastung viel aus. Zockt man auf Linux, hat man dagegen noch ziemlich viel Potenzial, wenn man solche Optionen verändert, deaktiviert usw.

Ich benutze selbst Openbox, was auch die Grundbasis für LXDE ist. Alleine das bringt übrigens beispielsweise gegenüber Gnome als Oberfläche schon mehrere FPS, ist aber nicht wirklich komfortabel für den Durchschnittsuser. Und wie man sehen kann, ist die Auslastung sogar deutlich unter 1% und der RAM-Verbrauch auch sehr gering. Dabei ist meine Distribution nicht die schlankeste und es laufen einige Hintergrunddienste per Default, die man eigentlich am Desktop gar nicht braucht. Zudem ist der Gnome System Monitor auch nicht wirklich schlank(Lubuntu benutzt z.B. einen anderen) und die Animation ist das, was hier von den 0,4% Auslastung (also auf 2 Kernen 0,2%) wahrscheinlich schon mindestens die Hälfte verursacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bezweifle jetzt mal, dass mein Ryzen erheblich schneller bei 1900MHz ist, als ein Core 2 Duo bei 2000MHz. Ein bisschen mehr IPC hat er sicherlich, aber ich würde auf weniger als +50% schätzen.

-----------
Kleine Erläuterung zum Konsolenbefehl für Leute, die er irritiert(Das hört man ja so oft): Natürlich gibt es auch Programme, die die CPU-Geschwindigkeit grafisch anzeigen, aber da ich keines installiert hatte und zu faul zum Suchen war, habe ich die Datei genutzt, die der Kernel bereitstellt, um der Benutzerumgebung die CPU-Informationen mitzuteilen.
Mit *cat /proc/cpuinfo* zeige ich einfach die CPU-Informationen an. Dabei ist *cat* der Befehl und mit */proc/cpuinfo* wird ihm der Dateipfad übergeben. Da mir das aber zu viel an Infos ist, leite ich die Ausgabe mit *| grep MHz* in den grep-Befehl um, der dann die Datei zeilenweise nach dem Begriff MHz durchsucht und mir nur die Zeilen ausgibt, in denen das Wort MHz vorkommt. Somit bekomme ich nur die Zeilen, die mich interessieren, weil darin die CPU-Geschwindigkeit steht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Juli 2018)

Bei Anfängern rate ich zu Lubuntu. Warum nicht Ubuntu?
Weil da die Oberfläche GNOME einiges an Leistung frisst. Das auf einer GMA945 geht nicht gut. LXDE ist schlank und geht auch auf einer ATI Rage.
Hier die ISO: ftp://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/lubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso

Sollte es bei deinem Modell zu Problemen mit der Grafik kommen bitte lese den Artikel hier: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Falco (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo

Habe jetzt mal das Lubuntu auf meinem anderen Laptop installiert.
(Dell Latitude e6400)
Das Problem ist das der Intel T9400 nur mit 800 MHz tacktet.
Ich habe im Bios mal das Speedstep ausgemacht da sind es dann 1200Mhz, aber er geht nie drüber und somit ist er dann ziemlich langsam.

Gibt es da eine Einstellung?

VG


----------



## lunaticx (11. Juli 2018)

Moin,

probiers mal dort:
[ubuntu] cpufreq policy stuck at 800 MHz
repektive hier:
Bypassing the DELL unrecognized adapter issue

Es wird empfohlen einen Kernelparameter in Grub zu setzen.


----------



## amdahl (11. Juli 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe jetzt mal das Lubuntu auf meinem anderen Laptop installiert.
> (Dell Latitude e6400)
> ...



War das unter Windos auch so? Wie sind die Temperaturen der CPU?
Von der Grundidee die hier dahinter steckt bin ich übrigens nicht überzeugt. Die Grafiklösung beherrscht keine aktuellen Codecs in Hardware und die CPU ist zu langsam um das zu übernehmen. Linux kann nicht zaubern, das Problem wird das Gleiche bleiben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Juli 2018)

Schonmal hier geschaut?
Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

EDIT: Speedstep machte bei meinem übertakteten Pentium D auch Probleme, er gint nicht über den Takt von 3.4 Ghz, obwohl er auf 4.4 gehen konnte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. Juli 2018)

Schonmal hier geschaut?
Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Arkintosz (21. Juli 2018)

amdahl schrieb:


> Linux kann nicht zaubern, das Problem wird das Gleiche bleiben.



Das wird er ja dann sehen


----------

